# TRT through VA



## widehips71 (Jul 28, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone get TRT through the VA?  If so, mind sharing your experience?


----------



## event462 (Jul 28, 2014)

They told me that at 188 my Test was too high. If it was below 175 my doc said they will prescribe. They also will do the blood work for you, but I honestly think that if you can somehow get lower results testing at a private facility, go that route. Knowing the Va though, they would probably make you do it again just to confirm the results.


----------



## DF (Jul 28, 2014)

Try checking with Ken Sass.  I think he gets his trt though the VA.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 28, 2014)

i used to but it was a pia, their they act like they have to pay for the test out of their pocket. found a endo and i let tricare pay


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 29, 2014)

I believe my grandmother has a higher natty test level than 188.

That's crazy that won't prescribe at that level.  Any other hrt clinic certainly will.  

Paying with insurance - I don't know about that.



event462 said:


> They told me that at 188 my Test was too high. If it was below 175 my doc said they will prescribe. They also will do the blood work for you, but I honestly think that if you can somehow get lower results testing at a private facility, go that route. Knowing the Va though, they would probably make you do it again just to confirm the results.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jul 29, 2014)

A buddy of mine tried to get the VA to do it. His levels were around 200. They said that's not what they were about. 
I thought that was some bullshit.


----------



## widehips71 (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, sounds typical of the VA. Don't wanna take care of combat vets for legitimate health concerns and injuries, but will give 100% PTSD disability to some chair force phaggot for basic training "trauma". ****in pogue lovin cock smokers


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol most don't know what a pog is.


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 30, 2014)

I am disappointed you would use VA resources and funds for this buddy.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 30, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Well, sounds typical of the VA. Don't wanna take care of combat vets for legitimate health concerns and injuries, but will give 100% PTSD disability to some chair force phaggot for basic training "trauma". ****in pogue lovin cock smokers



Thats sad if they get disability for that. Im having enough trouble getting disability with medical documentation. I have loss of hearing (eustation tube disfunction) in my left ear from working on fighter jets and they are telling me its not service related. Going up for my first appeal soon.


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 30, 2014)

JOMO said:


> Thats sad if they get disability for that. Im having enough trouble getting disability with medical documentation. I have loss of hearing (eustation tube disfunction) in my left ear from working on fighter jets and they are telling me its not service related. Going up for my first appeal soon.



****ING EXACTLY!  Me too.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2014)

JOMO said:


> Thats sad if they get disability for that. Im having enough trouble getting disability with medical documentation. I have loss of hearing (eustation tube disfunction) in my left ear from working on fighter jets and they are telling me its not service related. Going up for my first appeal soon.



Dude that is their game! The thing is w the VA, their goal is to disprove everything because they want to push people till they give up, HELL NA BRAH! Get a damn lawyer if need be because after a while they will force it to go that way, seen it to many times, THE VA IS OUT TO SAVE MONEY, bottom line, keep fighting them!! I know i still am after like 8 years!

It took me a year when i got out to get my rating, and then back pay about another year, then went back and added tinitus, and am still fighting w them for numbness in the mid back around to my ribs, i also worked on aircraft, and still do....


----------

